# Knobtail pictures - thread



## MonitorMayhem (Jun 16, 2011)

just thought it would be interesting to see pictures off all the diffirent knobtails around species coulors etc

heres a couple of mine crap pics will try and get some better ones later

will take some more soon as my collection has grown a bit since these were taken


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 16, 2011)

Both of mine


----------



## lgotje (Jun 16, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Erebos (Jun 16, 2011)

here's a couple of rough knob tales that I had. I just got rid of them. But loved em.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 16, 2011)

I was going to post a similar thread. I reckon there needs to be some sort of guide to the different morphs. The keepers in the states have bred some amazing colour morphs.


----------



## lgotje (Jun 16, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> I was going to post a similar thread. I reckon there needs to be some sort of guide to the different morphs. The keepers in the states have bred some amazing colour morphs.


 
agreed


----------



## Smithers (Jun 16, 2011)

View attachment 205871
View attachment 205873
View attachment 205874
View attachment 205875
View attachment 205876
A few of mine


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 16, 2011)

That first N.wheeleri is a ripper.


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 16, 2011)

Smithers said:


> \]A few of mine


 
Wow, i have to get some wheeleri!


----------



## Smithers (Jun 16, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> That first N.wheeleri is a ripper.



Cheers mate, the first and fourth are the same animal...day and night colours. Im amazed how much they change.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 16, 2011)

Well he is very pretty in both, but I think I like their day colours best.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 16, 2011)

Same...I like colour and pattern on my animals


----------



## thals (Jun 16, 2011)

Crazy wheelies Smithers, love em all esp the first!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 16, 2011)

my 2 off john mcgraph....
need to get some pics of the guy i got off kupper, turning into a stunner! (nice and pink!)


----------



## Smithers (Jun 16, 2011)

Some great pics Nick


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks man 
need to get pics of the other one.
i love your wheeleri!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 16, 2011)

My little levis levis bred by Dickyknee looking pretty after his first shed with me, he's gunna be a stunner of an adult!

Damn, uploader didnt work. But he's in my avatar.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jun 17, 2011)

some great geckos there people makes me want more now


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 17, 2011)

Just some of the ones kicking about at my place....


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jun 17, 2011)

very nice red-ink going out to take some pictures now


----------



## ryanm (Jun 29, 2011)

Picked up three Smooth Knobtail hatchies last weekend 

The first two pics show the one born in April this year and the second two pics show the two born in May.


----------



## lgotje (Jun 29, 2011)

View attachment 207166


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 29, 2011)

2 of my males. Sales on these two fell through in my last downsize so i will breed them this season.
Tail up boy is possibly a Troy Robinson Line, the other is a Janice Martin Line.

Can you update the last pic Red Ink.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## killimike (Jun 29, 2011)

Great knobbies everyone!

Freeloader, those are some nice yellow/olive... pilbs?

Josh, I love your guys too. The purple in the first pic is awesome.


----------



## SamNabz (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 29, 2011)

Great Pics everyone,.
Heres a few of my crew:





hmmm,. not sure what is going on with the attachments?


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 29, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 205871
> View attachment 205873
> View attachment 205874
> View attachment 205875
> ...





Second pic is very calander worthy.... do it


----------



## ryanm (Jun 29, 2011)

Damn the Amyae's are awesome, have to get one (or two) of them next season!


----------



## killimike (Jun 29, 2011)

Arg... too... many... geckos! 

Samnabz, those red and white levis are awesome! And of course I heart those yellows in particular Kelly


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 30, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> 2 of my males. Sales on these two fell through in my last downsize so i will breed them this season.
> 
> Can you update the last pic Red Ink.



The little hatchy? I'll see what I can do mate... I'll try and get some tonight plus some of the youngest one from last season.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll never get sick of seeing that Levis of your Sam a cracker for sure as i keep saying


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 30, 2011)

If only we could have wheeleri and stellatus down here in vic. Going to have to get my stuff together and make some submissions to DSE.
Some nice looking levis on the thread, especially the reduced pattern stock.


One of Chris Kupper's Line and one of Rocket's line.


----------



## kupper (Jun 30, 2011)

Geez he came up alright hey lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes mate he looks the goods at the moment.


----------



## snakebag (Jun 30, 2011)

Whats goin on with that second last one you posted Gecko? very different


----------



## kupper (Jun 30, 2011)

Should probably break out the camera to get some update shots of the grow outs


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 1, 2011)

Would be good to see your holdbacks.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 2, 2011)

Update for you Freeloader

That little hatchy










Another hatchy here that's making a pic debut...










And the one I got off you mate (thought you'd appreciate this as well)










Hope you liked them...


----------



## Erebos (Jul 3, 2011)

Gecko :) said:


> Great Pics everyone,.
> Heres a few of my crew:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey guys what type of gecko is pic 3 from Gecko  there above


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like Asper. Prickly Knob Tailed Gecko.

Thanks for the update Red Ink. They are all looking good. Are you going to put the orange male over that female?


----------



## kupper (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 3, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Thanks for the update Red Ink. They are all looking good. Are you going to put the orange male over that female?



Yeah mate... that's the plan for this season (actually it'll be the only breeding I'll be doing this season).

Kupper, those patternless are stunning mate..


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jul 4, 2011)

some great geckos there kupper love those patternless there on the wish list for sure


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Kupper how is your Hyper line of Knobtails going? Any pics?


----------



## kupper (Jul 4, 2011)

hypo juvenile is shown in the last pic .... bright little buggers LOL


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 4, 2011)

It's very nice but I actually said Hyper, thought you had some black adult ones going? But I may have been wrong?


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 6, 2011)

Heres a pic of my beautiful new Levis Levis Keiko, excuse the angle, her enclosure is up kinda high at the moment so hard to get a good pic when i cant see the screen hehehe. Enjoy


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 7, 2011)

Looking good guys,. keep em coming.

Sorry for my slack reply guys:


snakebag said:


> Whats goin on with that second last one you posted Gecko? very different


Hey Snake Bag,
That is a pic of one of my young Stellatus a few months back,. unfortunately he has gotten alot darker since that pic,. but still a sweety.



br3nton said:


> Hey guys what type of gecko is pic 3 from Gecko  there above


He is a White phase Asper,. would love to get some more - if anyone has any of these guys for sale please let me know.



killimike said:


> of course I heart those yellows in particular Kelly


Thanks Mike,. the yellows are my fave, Im really looking forward to this breeding season!



Smithers, looks like your crew have settled in well,. looking good,. love the pics comparing the day/night colours shown on the Wheeleri. 

Freeloader, you have some nice geckos, I especially like both male Pilbs & also the little fella from Kupper

Sam love that Levis! 

Great Pics RedInk,. Love the hatchie pic with tail up & tongue out.

Kupper, looking good, especially love the first 3 pics,. I have to get me some of those Patternless soon.
Look forward to seeing what you produce this season.

Hey Rach good to see little Keiko has settled in well & loving her food as usual.


C'mon guys, keep the pics coming


----------



## kupper (Jul 7, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> It's very nice but I actually said Hyper, thought you had some black adult ones going? But I may have been wrong?



geez someone has been on the snoop :lol:

cant give all the secrets away


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 7, 2011)

Here are my roughies, Ill be getting some levis levis and occ.'s off kupper soon.


----------



## kupper (Jul 7, 2011)

Gecko :) said:


> Looking good guys,. keep em coming.
> 
> Sorry for my slack reply guys:
> 
> ...



thank you 

you know what my email and phone number is .... feel free to touch base


----------



## zoo_girl (Jul 7, 2011)

Here are some of my knobbies, the first four pics are my two occidentalis pairs, het levis pair, amyae and laevissimus.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 7, 2011)

Have your laevissmus bred yet zoo girl?


----------



## kupper (Jul 7, 2011)

+1 ?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 7, 2011)

Had them before Chris?


----------



## kupper (Jul 7, 2011)

Not at all mate... been chasing them for a long time though , happy to buy 20 of them if anyone has them though


----------



## zoo_girl (Jul 7, 2011)

Hoping to breed the laevissimus this season, only just got the boy a little while ago. Just keeping my fingers crossed that they go well in the long term. Lovely little geckos to keep tho.


----------



## killimike (Jul 8, 2011)

Zoo girl, I love them all, but those occies in particular are really cool


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 8, 2011)

Jason.R said:


> Here are my roughies, Ill be getting some levis levis and occ.'s off kipper soon.



Jason mate, these are some great pics of some great healthy looking roughies!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 8, 2011)

Cheers mate they are feeding like champs.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 8, 2011)

pair of pilbs.


----------



## BeardieLover (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Anyone in Perth?

Trying to track down Knobtailed breeder in Perth.

Thanks

-Anya


----------



## lgotje (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Erebos (Jul 9, 2011)

BeardieLover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone in Perth?
> 
> ...


 
West coast reptiles Gary might have some.


----------



## BeardieLover (Jul 9, 2011)

br3nton said:


> West coast reptiles Gary might have some.



How could I find him? On the net? 

Thanks


----------



## Erebos (Jul 9, 2011)

BeardieLover said:


> How could I find him? On the net?
> 
> Thanks


 
http://www.westaussiereptiles.com.au


----------



## Rocket (Jul 11, 2011)

Many of you know I'm mad for Starred Knobbies so heres a few photos as only a few have been shared on this thread so far.


----------



## raged (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 20, 2011)

few more of my male pilb.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 20, 2011)

View attachment 210105
View attachment 210106
View attachment 210107
View attachment 210108
View attachment 210109
View attachment 210110
Some of you may have seen these before


----------



## Erebos (Jul 20, 2011)

I cant see them Smithers


----------



## Smithers (Jul 20, 2011)

br3nton said:


> I cant see them Smithers



Sorry bout that  I used the tab at top with image but it's shows it as im uploading but not when uploading to the thread  So I had to use the manage attachments way. I think a few other are having the same issue? Ah well we got there in the end.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 20, 2011)

What's the last one he's a nice looking gecko really light.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 20, 2011)

br3nton said:


> What's the last one he's a nice looking gecko really light.


 It the same gecko just about to shed


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 20, 2011)

Smithers said:


> It the same gecko just about to shed



Lol, you couldn't have just led some people on with a false morph now could you Brett


----------



## Smithers (Jul 20, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Lol, you couldn't have just led some people on with a false morph now could you Brett



Haha should of hey  

Oh that one he's a Super Super Hypo Grey Ghost Morph


----------



## killimike (Jul 20, 2011)

Great pics Smithers! I have a plain super hypo grey ghost myself ... only I can't show you it for another few weeks  

Ozzie, love the white and yellow on that pilb!


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jul 27, 2011)

nice pics smithers


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 28, 2011)

Have only had my boy (named Spoonch - the oo is pronounced like the ou in could) for a couple of days so don't have fantastic photos of him yet (will get a real camera & not just my iPhone taking pics eventually too)..
Taken before I got him:





Just as we arrived home after picking him up:





Late last night chilling in his enclosure:


----------



## viridis (Jul 28, 2011)

Raged wins hands down for the coolest geckos posted in the thread! I am very jelous mate!

Here are a few of my favourite geckos, Nephrurus asper. 

















Cheers,
Viridis


----------



## killimike (Jul 28, 2011)

Go the banded asper!


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice aspers there mate ...


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 28, 2011)

Those aspers are fantastic viridis. Very nice mate


----------



## Nikolameyers007 (Jul 28, 2011)

I only own one Centralian Knob Tailed gecko but I love him to death. Everyone meet my gorgeous little boy Akatora


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

love the asper and amyae think i have to add them to my collection very soon nice little one there patrick well done


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 30, 2011)

Have to say, after seeing this thread, might just be getting hubby a knobtail for fathers day! So is that about the time that there will be some hatchies for sale? I am out in western sydney so if anyone is breeding and will have some ready by then please let me know


----------



## raged (Jul 31, 2011)

Viridis beats my pics hands down.. very nice I'm very jealous!


----------



## OzGecko (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice Viridis. I think everyones jealous now.


----------



## viridis (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone,
I got home this arvo to find some neat little bandeds in my incubator. I cracked a cold one for them!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 2, 2011)

Some nice asper viridis!

Here are a few of my smooth knobbies.

levis male




levis male 2




occie male 




occie male 2




and another roughie


----------



## Toad (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats Nick, any pics????


----------



## raged (Aug 3, 2011)

Very jealous now! We need to talk Nick LOL


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

My Pair of Aspers


----------



## Toad (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is a couple of my Asper


----------



## killimike (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh no, more bandeds! 

Some pics of some great animals guys.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous lookers there Toad good luck this season


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 3, 2011)

Those banded are awesome!


----------



## raged (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow very nice toad.. expecting hatchy's this yr too?


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love the look of your roughies Jason!


----------



## Toad (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks guys

rage, that is the plan


----------



## viridis (Aug 5, 2011)

Righto, 

I have been hounded for more pics of my bandeds so here are a few more. These are all different animals for those on the list that have asked about unrelated pairs.

All hatchos are accounted for at this stage unless you have some nice pygmy goannas to swap! 

I also have another nice banded male that I just bought. I have not seen it yet in person as I bought it sight unseen and it is down south mating with a female owned by another asper fanatic.

Anyways,

Here are some of the nephrurus that I keep & I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Toad (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome red asper Nick


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 9, 2011)

Some body disable Nick's ability to post images of his geckos!! 

They're very stunning mate


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is two pilbs i got off chris.

Female




Male


----------



## killimike (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice little fellas Jason. How old are they? What are they going to turn out like, colourwise?


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 24, 2011)

They are only a couple of months old. They will go yellow according to chris. Cant wait.


----------



## kupper (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice yellow with reduced head patterning and possibly white blaze down the back with slight patterning showing through Could also go orange ? Who knows bloody geckos! Lol


----------



## Erebos (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 24, 2011)

kupper said:


> Nice yellow with reduced head patterning and possibly white blaze down the back with slight patterning showing through Could also go orange ? Who knows bloody geckos! Lol



Thats a mouthfull and a half!!

Im stoked either way.


----------



## ianinoz (Aug 25, 2011)

Weird looking little guys BUT OH SO CUTE ....


----------



## Gecko :) (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking good Guys,. keep them coming,.
Especially love the Banded Asper getting around these days,.
Whoever is expecting hatchies this season please PM me with prices,.
Im def keen to get some this season.
Cant wait for this season!


----------



## bluewater (Aug 25, 2011)

thought id throw a few of mine up to keep it going, sorry bout the upside down ones, you get the idea
and oh, those asper....AMAZING


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 25, 2011)

my new little guy


----------



## viridis (Sep 16, 2011)

This is the best Banded asper juvi that I have ever seen. It is a dead set screamer that is so pastey white, it looks like Casper the friendly ghost. The only problem is that he/she is not so friendly!

Out of all the reptiles that I have ever bred, little Casper is my favourite to date! I love getting a trick looking hatcho turn up every now and again. Casper came from my best Banded x Banded pairing this season and is way better than mum & dad. Colour wise, Casper's clutch mate is a a below average banded asper hatcho which is a bit of an ugly duckling as it looks nothing like the parents.

At the end of the day, I am happy to be working with pure bandeds and I am very happy with the results. The couple of people that are breeding their banded aspers this season don't have pairs so the end result will be a lot of different locale bred asper being floged off as bandeds this season 

Anyway,

I hope you like Casper and the ugly duckling clutchmate which I threw in for a comparision shot!

Casper





Ugly Duckling


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow mate, 'Casper' is a bloody stunner!

Will be good to see how s/he turns out...congrats and keep us posted


----------



## Smithers (Sep 16, 2011)

Go the Casper, very nice indeed, well done, couldn't have gone a little more white for your and had red eyes could he


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats mate.. Casper is just an absolute cracker. I'm liking the saphire eyes. Oh... I'll take ducky of your hands if you want lol.


----------



## mummabear (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Viridis,
He looks nice. I hope he stays that colour for you. I am amazed at how much my amyae babies change each shed from hatching. Ugly ducklings can sometimes turn into beautiful swans and vice versa.


----------



## raged (Sep 17, 2011)

Casper looks amazing! Looking forward to getting some of these guys..


----------



## CBear (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats Nick 'Casper' is a keeper for sure 
Great work


----------



## silverback (Sep 18, 2011)

viridis said:


> At the end of the day, I am happy to be working with pure bandeds and I am very happy with the results. The couple of people that are breeding their banded aspers this season don't have pairs so the end result will be a lot of different locale bred asper being floged off as bandeds this season




i think you will find there are plenty of top quality locale banded aspers available judging by the numbers i have been offered lately.


----------



## Basssman (Sep 19, 2011)

There are a few people with banded asper but only a few of us with males as well as females most people are diluting these animals pairig them with normal unbanded asper  I would be very sceptical buying these animals off of anyone where they cannot provide proof they have males and females


----------



## viridis (Sep 20, 2011)

silverback said:


> i think you will find there are plenty of top quality locale banded aspers available judging by the numbers i have been offered lately.



Please fill me in with all of these sellers numbers than Silverback. I would love to buy all of the numerous animals you have been getting offered lately


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 20, 2011)

How many clutches do you guys have of the banded aspers this season so far Viridis and Basssman (if you don't mind me asking)?
It would be good to see more of these cracking forms around.


----------



## viridis (Sep 20, 2011)

Not enough for me to sell more than 1 pair of hatchos lol. I know I can't keep everything but they are just so neat when they are young.

P.S

Send ol' Silverback a message. He seems to be in the know with people that are offering them for sale left right and centre


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2011)

I think _Ugly Duckling_ one is nice as well!


----------



## killimike (Sep 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> I think _Ugly Duckling_ one is nice as well!



Me too! But I love Casper more


----------



## Smithers (Sep 20, 2011)

Lets set up a foundation for the Ugly Duckling Asper - UDAF


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Sep 20, 2011)

Two my new guys


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 21, 2011)

They look weird but somehow very loveable and appealing lizards. Keep the photos of the knobtails coming - can't get enough of them.

Very high on my list if I ever decide to get licenced and get some enclosures, right up there with a beardy or two and maybe a velvet or two.

Those and EWS's are my favourate lizards.

What do knobtail babies sell for (if it's not out of order to ask) and when is the best time to buy them (age wize) ?



xDragonx said:


> Two my new guys



So jealous.... how old are they ?


----------



## CBear (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

Some really nice knobtails everyone 

Here are couple of my little pilbarensis. Its is amazing how they keep improving colour/markings with every shed.

Hope you like

Cbear


----------



## Smithers (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow that last one's crazy CBear


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 22, 2011)

So ecstatic I'm adding to this thread! 
Here is a pic of one of my new 3:


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 22, 2011)

These are my little guys




So fun to watch them eating, and *so *fast!

Gibblore:- thats about the cutest thing I've seen on here.


----------



## KREPS2011 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is a quick pic of my 3 females and male that i had taken while cleaning out their enclosure.
Male is the lightest 1 and the other 3 are females

Not sure y the picture of the snake came up. But i cant seem to remove it either


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 22, 2011)

KREPS2011 said:


> Here is a quick pic of my 3 females and male that i had taken while cleaning out their enclosure.
> Male is the lightest 1 and the other 3 are females
> 
> Not sure y the picture of the snake came up. But i cant seem to remove it either


Love the middle 2


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Sep 23, 2011)

one is 2 and others a year. one lost it taile and it growing back.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 23, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> These are my little guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheers mate your arn't to bad either


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Sep 29, 2011)

View attachment 219872
View attachment 219873
View attachment 219871
better add some moreView attachment 219870


----------



## KREPS2011 (Oct 1, 2011)

Newest member of my family . 
Sorry for picture quality. Was takin by my phone.


----------



## kupper (Oct 1, 2011)

Good to see he has settled in ok


----------



## KREPS2011 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol not yet. Still on the train home.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Oct 1, 2011)

Very cute Kreps. I wanty I wanty.


----------



## XKiller (Oct 6, 2011)

Newest Little N.Levis pilb, big attuide for sutch a little gecko.





Shane.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 6, 2011)

Big mouth for such a little gecko.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Yay I can finally add to this thread!


----------



## ryanm (Oct 6, 2011)

Fantastic photo Shane!


----------



## XKiller (Oct 6, 2011)

picture doesnt work for me....


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 6, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> Newest Little N.Levis pilb, big attuide for sutch a little gecko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mad pic Shane is that the little guy you got of me?


----------



## XKiller (Oct 6, 2011)

That is him yep, doing great.... allready giveing his little female some lovin.



Gibblore said:


> Mad pic Shane is that the little guy you got of me?


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 6, 2011)

Good stuff mate


----------



## CBear (Oct 9, 2011)

Some greats pics everyone 

Here are a few updated pics


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Oct 17, 2011)

.......


----------



## lgotje (Oct 17, 2011)

love this tread


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Oct 18, 2011)

they just keep eating and growing so fast


----------



## cheddah (Oct 18, 2011)

wow. neat looking geckos & some great photos in this thread.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 21, 2011)

heres a couple of better shots of my two.


----------



## Basssman (Nov 2, 2011)

First pilb to hatch of the season just had it's first shed





Looks to be a exciting season with a few different pilb projects, reduced pattern wheeleri and banded asper can't wait 

Cheers sam


----------



## ryanm (Nov 2, 2011)

That little guy is a stunner Sam!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Nov 4, 2011)

My girl getting more stunning as the weeks go on


----------



## Basssman (Nov 8, 2011)

New pic of my male banded asper Cant wait for there clutches to start hatching
Cheers sam


----------



## ryanm (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking great Sam!


----------



## timmy82 (Nov 11, 2011)

heres a couple of my hatchies which is all i have left gecko wise now after the break in and the cricket problem
they come from the same clutch yet i will let the pics do the talking


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 17, 2011)

nice timmy82 well done sorry to hear about the breakin i assume they took all your geckos how many did you have did they take anything else


----------



## Red-Ink (Nov 22, 2011)

A couple of hatchies from last season progressing quite well..

A few months back
1




2





Now
1




2


----------



## Basssman (Nov 27, 2011)

a few of our adult pilbs and some of this seasons hatchos


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 30, 2011)

very nice red ink and basssman 
i like the one with the stripe there redink down the body even threw the tail looks great


----------



## Basssman (Dec 5, 2011)

First wheeleri out for the year


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice Bassman....

Might as well put up the first ones out from me as well (from my light/orange pilbs)











Cheers


----------



## Smithers (Dec 5, 2011)

Looking the goods Red-Ink  Pming you one now 



Basssman said:


> First wheeleri out for the year




Congrats mate Very nice


----------



## Basssman (Dec 6, 2011)

The clutch mate of the above animal just came out


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Dec 6, 2011)

This my boy 





My girl growing up massive

These where both hatchling from bassman I recommend people to buy this season hatchling off him for sure . My girls showing more and more white and the boys going bright orange.


----------



## Basssman (Dec 6, 2011)

There coming along nice matt nice to see my high white line is producing nice animals


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Dec 6, 2011)

Basssman said:


> There coming along nice matt nice to see my high white line is producing nice animals



Yeah deffs the best out all my geckos my girls showing heaps of white and boys going bright orange couldn't be any happier . Glad to get more off you in the future


----------



## Basssman (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## ryanm (Dec 20, 2011)

Some update shots of my three 

First is a female, second a male and last a female. All siblings (1st a single egg clutch, 2nd two are clutch-mates), born April-May this year.


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 21, 2011)

Nephrurus levis levis by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 21, 2011)

great photo there dickynee also nice ryanm i am waiting for my phone to get fixed and i will put up a couple of my hatchlings from this season also


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Dec 26, 2011)

Two new hatchlings I got off bassman


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jan 3, 2012)

picture to keep thread alive wpold like to see some more pictures of amyae/asper/shei etc
View attachment 232339


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jan 12, 2012)

This my high white line she has just laid her first clutch . Put her with a red and white male that bassman breed can't wait see the baby's.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 15, 2012)

Momma of this seasons hatchies...


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jan 15, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Momma of this seasons hatchies...



Nice .. She really bright. Love to see your baby's.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 15, 2012)

xDragonx said:


> Nice .. She really bright. Love to see your baby's.



Cheers... the bubs are on post #171.

Here's big daddy, I'm hpong the babies are an improvement on the parents. I'll update pics of the hatchies as they colour up.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 16, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Now that's a cutie Sam,....lol Nice one mate...aren't they ravenous feeders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redline (Jan 16, 2012)

*Smooth Knobtailed Gecko*

My pair Smooth Knobtailed Gecko


----------



## KREPS2011 (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is one of my males.
Also can i get opinons on if you think he might be a hypo or not.










Cheers
Kyle


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 10, 2012)

Last season's crop...
















This season's batch...
















Different pairing from last season to this one's

Cheers


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 12, 2012)

One of my new arrivals...

*Thanks MrBlue*


----------



## KREPS2011 (Feb 12, 2012)

Geckoman said:


> One of my new arrivals...
> 
> *Thanks MrBlue*



That is stunning.
Here is a picture of my first hatchling this season 





Cheers
Kyle


----------



## XKiller (Feb 13, 2012)

hatched this little levis out about 2 weeks ago, looking quite nice,


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Feb 13, 2012)

MAN THAT KNOB TAIL GECKO LOOKS AWESOME


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Feb 13, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> MAN THAT KNOB TAIL GECKO LOOKS AWESOME


is this in australia?


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Feb 14, 2012)

yes my friend is breeding them not cheap $5500each


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 14, 2012)

.



xDragonx said:


> is this in australia?


that pictures from america and there worth 10k+ and a massive waiting list


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, really... because it looks exactly like the picture here


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 14, 2012)

He's mate got a special SA permit to import some from Germany. True, honest!


----------



## Belv6 (Feb 15, 2012)

how the hell other country's getting better color's than us when its an aussie geckos ?


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 15, 2012)

Belv6 said:


> how the hell other country's getting better color's than us when its an aussie geckos ?



supply and demand would have came from Australia


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Feb 15, 2012)

my friend sent that pic to my


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 15, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> my friend sent that pic to my



Then your friend is either a scammer as he's selling them, a liar as we have proven with the pic, lastly a _knob_tail fan.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 15, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> my friend sent that pic to my



That picture, and geckos belong to Stefan. He is a keeper/breeder from Germany...


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2012)

Why do people still think they can get away w stealing pics off the net?


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Feb 15, 2012)

okay


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm sure there are albino morphs in Australia, kept under a few hats. But that photo is not Australian.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Feb 15, 2012)

ok he must be a copy cat


----------



## lgotje (Feb 16, 2012)

*


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Is there any albinos in Australia?


----------



## XKiller (Feb 16, 2012)

A friends Gecko, and a nice one at that.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 16, 2012)

Stunning Shane-o


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 16, 2012)

BurtonReptiles said:


> Is there any albinos in Australia?



yes there are albinos in australia , im aware of one person that owns one on this forum so they do exist.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jk888 said:


> yes there are albinos in australia , im aware of one person that owns one on this forum so they do exist.



Do you know what the expected price will be when they come out? And when they will come out?


----------



## Jk888 (Feb 16, 2012)

the current rate of the increased popularity for the nephrurus species makes that pretty hard to say, all i know is they would go fro 15k+ easily more


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Feb 16, 2012)

View attachment 238782
View attachment 238783
Here are some pics of my 3 Amyae girls. and i do not keep them in that little tub, was just transporting them.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 16, 2012)

View attachment 238791


----------



## lgotje (Feb 16, 2012)

Ripper asper Shane any more pics?


----------



## XKiller (Feb 16, 2012)

I thought you'd like the asper lock, yea got Afair few more pics of them both"


----------



## lgotje (Feb 16, 2012)

Post em up my friend post them up!


----------



## Smithers (Feb 16, 2012)

Shane that's not playing fair mate,....cracking image and gecko. I stare...............What is it about that purple eye....it makes the Asper spesh for me.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Feb 17, 2012)

Few update of my high white girl , got 3 clutches from her so far


----------



## jedohara (Feb 17, 2012)

my little fella all in shed but the head


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 21, 2012)

Best of the seasons hatchies so far showing a bit of promise


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Feb 22, 2012)

okay


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 22, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Best of the seasons hatchies so far showing a bit of promise



Absolute crackers Red-Ink. Any pics of the parents?


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 22, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Absolute crackers Red-Ink. Any pics of the parents?



Thanks Sam

Post #185 is the mun and #187 is the dad a couple of pages back. The other siblings are a lot lighter and pink (as pilb hatchies go), this one though is a month younger than them and already has a bit of colour to it. I'm hoping it turns out a nice darker orange.

The other older two from the same parents are on post #191


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 22, 2012)

Just had a look (page 13) - nice pair mate, especially that female.

There's definitely a big difference between the siblings, and I have no doubt that the ones in your last post will be much more colourful than the parents.

Some updated pictures as they grow would be great.


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Post #185 is the mun and #187 is the dad... The other older two from the same parents are on post #191



Wow, awesome looking hatchie! I also stuck some links in the quote above.


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 26, 2012)

View attachment 240419
One of my hatchie Aspers


----------



## Monitor Madness (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are some photos of my two levis. I just cleaned out there enclosure and thought i would grab my camera.





I hope too get some wheeleri's next season.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Feb 28, 2012)

very nice womafan they look pretty happy in there


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 29, 2012)

Just a few of my Knobtail collection. All but the asper are different individuals.




levis1 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



levis2 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



levis3 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr





levis4 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



levis5 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



levismale by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




asper by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Pet N.asper by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Pet N.asper by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 1, 2012)

*gecko*

reptile-ranch you knob tailed geckos look awesome


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 1, 2012)

A couple of keepers 




Levis hatchos  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Levis hatchos  by Brett Darby, on Flickr

A couple of adults 



Levis  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Levis  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Levis  by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sooooo freakin cute!


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 1, 2012)

Great pics everyone.

Love that dark levis and the asper Shteeb.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Sam, the asper is one of my favourites, so much character for a gecko that's so shy. That dark levis is pretty cool too but that angle might exaggerate it a bit so don't get too excited.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Mar 1, 2012)

New amyae of mine


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 2, 2012)

nice, big boy


----------



## INCOLDBLOOD (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## KREPS2011 (Mar 3, 2012)

Here are my 3 levis levis hatchies. They are the only 3 i succesfully incubated.













Cheers
Kyle


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 4, 2012)

how many days or weeks old ?


----------



## KREPS2011 (Mar 4, 2012)

The first 1 hatched on the 23/1/12
And the other 2 hatched on 17/2/12

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 5, 2012)

how u finding them eating do u rip the legs off the crickets or can they catch them on there own


----------



## KREPS2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

They are smashing down their crickets and woodies. I dont have to rip their legs off. I just waited untill they had their first shed then offered some food and they accepted straight away.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 21, 2012)

...


----------



## XKiller (Mar 21, 2012)

hatch'o from this morning.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 22, 2012)

very nice shanewright fairly dark interesting how he turns out


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 22, 2012)

Bump..

Male





Female


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 22, 2012)

How old are they Sam?


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 22, 2012)

10-11months-ish


----------



## Rocket (Mar 22, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Bump..
> 
> Male
> 
> ...



I'm also a fan of the male. Well done.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 23, 2012)

very nice samnabz that male has got some nice dark lines on the head and body compared to the female


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 23, 2012)

Some younglings


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice asper (they aren't sheai right? the banding doesn't seem strong enough on toes.), hopefully I can get a fem asper this season to breed mine.


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 23, 2012)

Na not sheai i wish lol, This is a pic of the parents


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 23, 2012)

Hehe yeah I only settled on them being Asper by looking up your albums and seeing what adults you had.  
The banding on their feet look pretty strong for asper, but not as strong as sheai. Guess there's some variation there that can make it hard.


----------



## Chadeash (Mar 23, 2012)

they are SOOOOOO cute. i really want to get one!!!!!!


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice Gibb.

The more and more I see asper, the more I am tempting to buy some... Stop posting pics of them! lol



reptile-ranch said:


> very nice samnabz that male has got some nice dark lines on the head and body compared to the female



Thanks mate. I'm excited to put this pair together this coming season.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2012)

Afew asper pic's... there not my animals but still worth posting.  







I think i have posted this pic before but ohwell


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 24, 2012)

i like that second one there very nice


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 30, 2012)

nice knobies shanewright


----------



## zookieboi (Apr 8, 2012)

My asper with sand all over him


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 8, 2012)

Father




Youngling


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Apr 8, 2012)

very nice zookieboi nice picture

i like that father gibblore very lite coulors looks great young could turn out very nice


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 8, 2012)

gibblore the father look awesome who much are you babies from him


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't wanted to sell any yet so not sure sorry


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 8, 2012)

thats alright mate do you have more pictures


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Apr 9, 2012)

Reduce pattern high white male of mine
and my male amyae


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 10, 2012)

awesome


----------



## XKiller (Apr 10, 2012)

one of my favourate levis i breed this seasion.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 10, 2012)

man that levis is so cute how much are babies


----------



## Rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

Some of the levis levis I've bred.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 10, 2012)

awesome so cute my dad thinks there ugly all of my family think there ugly


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 10, 2012)

High whites from this season...











This ones my favourite


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 10, 2012)

******* thats dam wicked how much do you recin that wood cost


----------



## bluewater (Apr 10, 2012)

a few of the gang

and a couple new hatchies
Ilove levis


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 11, 2012)

Female Pilb


----------



## bluewater (Apr 11, 2012)

Beautiful pilb!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Apr 13, 2012)

My bubbas. I love amyae and licking eye photos.
So this one I bunched the two together and snapped one in shed and one not in shed for a bonus.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 13, 2012)

awesome taraleigh


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Apr 13, 2012)

Few pictures I took today of a baby hatching and a high white girl and boy


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## BurtonReptiles (Apr 28, 2012)

My girl wheeleri after laying today


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 28, 2012)

Who should get the girl this year?
Pics are male, female and male left to right.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 28, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Who should get the girl this year?
> Pics are male, female and male left to right.



First male for the colour, second male to reduce the pattern.... tough choice mate.


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 28, 2012)

mmmm. Yet to decide.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 28, 2012)

im getting a levis levis soon sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Apr 29, 2012)

very nice freelader either one will produce something very nice the males have nice big tails.


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 29, 2012)

I wish we could have wheeleri in vic. They are supposed to be coming onto the list but don't know when.

They are all bred by Chris Kupper so credit has to go to him for the quality of the animals.


----------



## agrrr1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thought I would add a couple of shots of 1 of my Amyae


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## geckoboy2001 (May 5, 2012)

10 days intill i get to really look for a knob tailed gecko


----------



## Waterrat (May 6, 2012)

I photographed this one yesterday.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (May 6, 2012)

fantastic photos michael they look very nice


----------



## Belv6 (May 7, 2012)

awesome mate, some of the clearest pics iv seen


----------



## geckoboy2001 (May 9, 2012)

EVERYONE IM GETTING A THICK TAILED GECKO ON THE 29TH OF JUNE MY BIRTHDAY HERES A PICTURE


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 9, 2012)

Sounds great that you're getting a gecko they are awesome animals. That pic is very small for me but I'm sure you'll be very happy with a Thicky. Do you have any enclosure pics yet or still setting up? 

Glad you're excited.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (May 9, 2012)

dont have the gecko yet we are buying it now trying to set up the tank can you give me some tips by privite message


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 27, 2012)

Few photo of some my geckos


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 5, 2012)

if aliens exist, geckos would be it! bloody awsome!!! im getting geckos!!!


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jun 5, 2012)

some nice geckos there burtonreptiles look great


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 16, 2012)

Quick snap while my male was out and about.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Thyla (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## bowss (Jul 26, 2012)

some really nice photos guys! keep them coming


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jul 26, 2012)

very nice chewy one looks yellowish and the other more pinkish are they a pair mate


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jul 26, 2012)

hello everyone does anyone breed and sell underwoodisaurus or thick tailed geckos in adelaide/sa im really wanting to buy one


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jul 26, 2012)

i just got rd of all mine sorry


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Smithers (Aug 3, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> hello everyone does anyone breed and sell underwoodisaurus or thick tailed geckos in adelaide/sa im really wanting to buy one



Lizardlady on here will be able to help you out mate. In my friends list if you can't find View attachment 261232


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Aug 4, 2012)

thats alright ive already got a thick tailed gecko its do cute


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Rocket (Aug 17, 2012)

Unhappy lass.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 17, 2012)

Why so sad?


----------



## DanNG (Aug 18, 2012)

My male pilb





And female pilb


----------



## geckoboy (Aug 18, 2012)

I think Lass is unhappy because it look's like her burrow just failed.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## bluewater (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## bluewater (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 8, 2012)

agrrr1 said:


> Thought I would add a couple of shots of 1 of my AmyaeView attachment 249873
> View attachment 249874



man he has such an evil look on him lol

Cathy


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 8, 2012)

wow they look like they have been airbrushed stunning colours and variety 

Cathy


----------



## Gibbz (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 268723
View attachment 268724
View attachment 268725
View attachment 268722


----------



## drymastersydney (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice pics


----------



## JasonL (Oct 25, 2012)

One from back in the day






- - - Updated - - -

another


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 23, 2012)

View attachment 271482
one of my little hold back males photo is not the best


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 26, 2012)

This one's fresh out of the packet.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 26, 2012)

very nice mad at arms just waiting for a couple to pop out anyday now myself

- - - Updated - - -

very nice mad at arms just waiting for a couple to pop out anyday now myself


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 2, 2012)

My son has always loved geckos, so i got him a pair a few weeks ago, i haven't kept any for many years and these two have really stuck on me, even the wife loves them. I think this is the start of little gecko collection


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 17, 2013)

Got a new 40mm macro lens today.


----------



## DarkApe (Jan 17, 2013)

Can't wait all my gecko's arriving this week :lol: here are some pics, aren't i such a lucky boy


----------



## Shotta (Jan 17, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> Can't wait all my gecko's arriving this week :lol: here are some pics, aren't i such a lucky boy
> View attachment 278016
> View attachment 278017
> View attachment 278018
> ...



woww lucckyy indeed beautiful knobbies 
they are awesome lookin


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 19, 2013)

what are gekos like as pets?? what do you do with them ??? 
like cant really have them sit on your shoulder like a beardie or a snake lol they are awesome to look at do they have personalities ??
Cathy


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 19, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> what are gekos like as pets?? what do you do with them ???
> like cant really have them sit on your shoulder like a beardie or a snake lol they are awesome to look at do they have personalities ??
> Cathy



You just look and marvel.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 19, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> You just look and marvel.



So a looking pet not touching lol

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------

